# cleaning concrete off tools



## dkhawkes (Sep 18, 2007)

just bought a used level, how do i clean the old concrete off it?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A hammer.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Muriatic acid.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> A hammer.


Damn it I was going to say that, my new answer is dynamite, I saw it on an episode of Myth Busters and it worked. You could try the muriatic acid, but where's the fun in that.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Throw it out and buy a new one without concrete on it - than keep it clean


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

how come you BOUGHT a used old level (with evidently enough concrete on it to bother you) ....


when you could've just bought a new one


it may be "off". Sounds like someone may have used it as a screed


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Pawn Shop? :whistling


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmmm. Remove Concrete, sounds like a job for a JACKHAMMER to me!


----------



## dkhawkes (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, it was a MD Smart level off ebay with a little concrete on it. Got it for 50 bucks instead of the usual 150 bucks, i figure some sort of oil based concoction ( or a jackhammer) would do it. maybe i'll call Mythbusters. thanks, i do appreciate the humor.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dkhawkes said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, it was a MD Smart level off ebay with a little concrete on it. Got it for 50 bucks instead of the usual 150 bucks, i figure some sort of oil based concoction ( or a jackhammer) would do it. maybe i'll call Mythbusters. thanks, i do appreciate the humor.


I was serious with the muriatic acid, it will remove it.


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I was serious with the muriatic acid, it will remove it.


we know you were, LoL:jester: thats the the problem with being funny guy.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dkhawkes said:


> i do appreciate the humor.


:thumbup: No more thin skins!

The muriatic acid may work (similar to etching)....soda or vinegar may even work...we use soda and/or vinegar to help get concrete out of our pipes.


----------



## pattyson (Dec 15, 2005)

muriatic acid will work great, just use gloves and dont breath fumes! do a tiny spot first, work small, ... it'll take off rust too...


----------



## pattyson (Dec 15, 2005)

forgot to mention... its swimming pool acid. at lowes its like 10-15 bucks a gallon.


----------

